# Reparar fuente PS1 (Playstation 1)



## EDWARD MONJE (Ago 11, 2011)

*
Hola a todos los entendidos en la materia*

Espero me puedan ayudar con mi PLAYSTATION 1 .. 
Mi ps1 . tiene de entrada 110v.. y en un descuido me olvide de conectar el transformador y lo enchufe directo a 220v...y se quemo la fuente, bueno eso ya fue hace algunos años y he decidido revivir a mi PS1 

Aqui les adjunto dos fotos de la fuente y he marcado los componentes que a simple vista estan dañados mas de eso no puedo saber por eso necesito la guia de los que saben cuales componentes mas se habran visto afectados y proceder a cambiarlos averigue y fue muy usual quemar tu PS1 por un descuido y he leido que han logrado revivirlo cambiando algunos componentes

Hace un año averigue en internet y todos menciona a un diodo de alta velocidad pero quiero despejar mis dudas con ustedes.. despues lei que depende de tu vercion de PS1 aqui pongo la vercion de mi PLAYSTATION ... 

MODELO : SCPH-5501
Los componentes que visiblemente se ven dañados en la foto son el Condensador electrolitico y el fusible que esta negro. 

Ojala me puedan dar una mano y revivir a mi PS1 
Espero sus respuestas

Edward m.r


----------



## osmantigre (Ago 11, 2011)

Tienes q reemplazar:
- El fusible (el valor del amperaje esta impreso en el mismo fusible)
- El capacitor electrolítico que se hincho por el exceso de voltaje que le llego.
- Medir los diodos (generalmente no se queman)
- Y por ultimo medir el transitor conmutador (Es el único transitor encapsulado TO-220 que se encuentra en la placa) generalmente es un mosfet.


----------



## toronjiushhh (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola! googleando tu problema encuentro algo que quiza te pueda guiar un poco mejor 



> cucarachon
> 
> En principio, coloca un filtro de 47uf. 350V. de esta manera vas a poder usarla con 220Volt. en cuanto al corto que tenes controla el fet es muy posible que este en corto reemplazalo por un IRF830 cambia tambien el opto, el zener programable TL431 tipo TO92. y controla bien todos los zener, primario y secundario.



fuente: http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/consolas_videojuegos/scph-5501-no-enciende-t85674.html

saludossss


----------



## EDWARD MONJE (Ago 12, 2011)

osmantigre dijo:


> Tienes q reemplazar:
> - El fusible (el valor del amperaje esta impreso en el mismo fusible)
> - El capacitor electrolítico que se hincho por el exceso de voltaje que le llego.
> - Medir los diodos (generalmente no se queman)
> - Y por ultimo medir el transitor conmutador (Es el único transitor encapsulado TO-220 que se encuentra en la placa) generalmente es un mosfet.



Hola Os

Gracias por tu respuesta pero dime por tu conocimiento me aconsejas cambie estos componentes ? o ya has reparado antes una ? 
Voy a medir y procedo a identificar el transistor que mencionas



toronjiushhh dijo:


> Hola! googleando tu problema encuentro algo que quiza te pueda guiar un poco mejor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Toron 

Gracias por tu tiempo de responder y de googlear un poco 
me ayudo el info , pero lo unico que me tiene en duda es que el link que me dejas la persona que tiene el mismo problema que yo nunca llega a responder si lo arreglo o no despues de las segerencias que le dan los otros usuarios , hubiera estado fabuloso saber si llego a revivir su PS1

Voy a comprar los componentes que me mencionas despues de una medicion
y procedo a cambiarlos y a probar si mi ps1 revivio o no ? 

Espero que puedan ser esos componentes que osmantigre sugiere que revise 
apenas tenga todo hecho lo posteo ... 

Espero me puedan seguir dando sugerencias con sus conocimientos si no lograra resolver el problema

gracias a los dos


----------



## phavlo (Ago 12, 2011)

> la persona que tiene el mismo problema que yo nunca llega a responder si lo arreglo o no



la mejor manera de saber si funciona o no, es probando.

a mi un amigo me dio una ps1 de las primeras (las grandes cuadradas) y anda, pero como que no lee el joystick, cuando la abri veo que sobre la placa madre tiene un integrado de 8 pines, no se si sera algun micro o algo de eso.. puede ser que no ande por ese IC?


----------



## EDWARD MONJE (Ago 12, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> la mejor manera de saber si funciona o no, es probando.
> 
> a mi un amigo me dio una ps1 de las primeras (las grandes cuadradas) y anda, pero como que no lee el joystick, cuando la abri veo que sobre la placa madre tiene un integrado de 8 pines, no se si sera algun micro o algo de eso.. puede ser que no ande por ese IC?



No creo que sea el integrado es la fuente porque lo enchufe a 220v y el ps1 era de 110v
Gracias de todas maneras

UNA CONSULTA 

He medido con el multimetro digital los diodos y los primero diodos que estan en la entrada de CORRIENTE 
me marcan bien segun la regla para medir diodos , pero los dos diodos mas grandes que estan juntos al transformador me marcan en ambos lados asumiendo que estan mal ? 

Que me recomiendan mejor desoldar y medir ? 
o no seria necesario


----------



## toronjiushhh (Ago 12, 2011)

EDWARD MONJE dijo:


> He medido con el multimetro digital los diodos y los primero diodos que estan en la entrada de CORRIENTE
> me marcan bien segun la regla para medir diodos , pero los dos diodos mas grandes que estan juntos al transformador me marcan en ambos lados asumiendo que estan mal ?
> 
> Que me recomiendan mejor desoldar y medir ?
> o no seria necesario



hasta donde yo se... para no tener falsas lecturas hay que desoldar el componente

saludoss


----------



## phavlo (Ago 12, 2011)

si edward ya se que tu falla esta en la fuente, yo me referia a la que yo tengo si puede ser que sea ese integrado el que no permite hacer nada...


----------



## EDWARD MONJE (Ago 12, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> si edward ya se que tu falla esta en la fuente, yo me referia a la que yo tengo si puede ser que sea ese integrado el que no permite hacer nada...



Hola Phavlo 

Si perdon no entendi bien la pregunta yo igual tengo el PS1 Cuadrado de los primeros que salieron y me agarro la nostalgia y quiero revivirlo 

Ese integrado que mencionas me parece que es el MODCHIP para que lean los CDs piratas ? 
esta sobre soldado sobre tu placa o pertenece a la placa ? 

Del problema que tienes he leido bastantes soluciones 
Googleando un poco mas podras solucionarlo ya que tu problema es mas generico que el mio



phavlo dijo:


> si edward ya se que tu falla esta en la fuente, yo me referia a la que yo tengo si puede ser que sea ese integrado el que no permite hacer nada...



Me consegui el manual de reparacion del PS1 de mi modelo y de los siguientes 
SCPH-5500_5501_5502_5503

Si lo necesitas me escribes y te lo mando 

Saludos



phavlo dijo:


> si edward ya se que tu falla esta en la fuente, yo me referia a la que yo tengo si puede ser que sea ese integrado el que no permite hacer nada...



Mira encontre algo como el problema que tienes quiza te ayude 
a no ser que seas el mismo usuario jajaja no lo se pero te ayudara

http://www.picsystems.net/community/mi-ps1-no-reconoce-mandos-t8938.html


----------



## phavlo (Ago 12, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta, la verdad que no sabia que tenia esos fusibles.

bueno voy a ver si en estos dias la vuelvo a revisar, ya que soy bastante vago para hacer algo..jaja
saludos


----------



## mendek (Ene 22, 2012)

alguien sabe como esta la distribucion de los voltajes a la salida de la fuente? es decir cual es GND +5v....


----------



## Codich (Jul 4, 2020)

hola, alguien sabe si remplazando el capacitor de la fuente por uno de 400v puedo conseguir usar la ps1 a 220v directo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2020)

Ni lo sueñes !  🔥 👨‍🚒⚰


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 7, 2020)

Si haces eso, terminarás en algo así.


----------



## Jeronimotroll (Oct 31, 2021)

Hola yo tengo una SCPH-9001 alguien sabe cual es el fusible por que se me quemo y arreglandola mi vieja lo tiro y no se el numero


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 31, 2021)

Mirando los diagramas del manual de servicio puedes ver esa respuesta


----------



## Nickrak (Feb 15, 2022)

Hola*,* yo tengo la scph-9001 y me la regalaron porque dej*ó* de andar*,* el tema es que el transistor se calienta mucho y hace ruido*,* también se levanto la pista a causa de su calor al arreglarlo*,* este se calienta mucho*,* podrá ser que est*é* roto y tenga que reemplazarlo? *E*s un buk 444 800b*,* cual ser*í*a su equivalente en el caso de que tenga que reemplazarlo? *G*racias.​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 15, 2022)

Hola.

*T*rabaja a 12V*,* porque no usas una externa. *E*se que menciona es un *M*osfet y el reemplazo es el *IRF840.*

Suerte.


----------



## Nickrak (Feb 15, 2022)

*G*racias*,* entonces es el transistor que se rompió? *O* crees que se deba a otra cosa?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 15, 2022)

Nickrak dijo:


> gracias entonces es el transistor que se rompió? o crees que se deba a otra cosa?



*H*ombre*,* por lo que menciona NOp. Es un capacitor el que hace esa falla.

*S*aludos.


----------

